# "Singularity" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 26, 2015)

A close race was maintained for most of this month's challenge until our winner sprinted ahead and held on tight, and deservedly so. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate our latest first time Laureate recipient. All hail *jenthepen* for her most excellent winning entry, *I Am*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Jen has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.



Kudos for a job super well done, hon! Waiting with bated breath to be delighted by your next offering!


----------



## PiP (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Jen! I was chewing my fingernails for you


----------



## Gumby (Nov 26, 2015)

Well done, Jen!


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 26, 2015)

Nicely done Jen!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations jenthepen! Fabulous poem...


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 26, 2015)

congrats to a poet extraordinaire- good job...

happy writing
bob


----------



## escorial (Nov 27, 2015)

Well done


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. 

I can't believe I won this! All the entries were amazing and that makes winning more surprising and more special. Thanks again! :tickled_pink:


----------



## Nellie (Nov 28, 2015)

Well done, Jen! Congrats.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, Nellie.


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 30, 2015)

Well done, Jen!


----------

